# Need help with MusicMatch 10



## Kangol72 (Mar 19, 2005)

i need help with musicmatch, it keeps shutting down on me?

first i get this:
Error signature
AppName: mim.exe AppVer: 10.0.4.40 ModName: ntdll.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.2180 Offset: 00018fea

Then this pops up:
mmjb.exe - Application Error

The instruction at "0x7c2821b2" referenced memory at "0x0000001c". The memory could not be "read".

click on ok to terrminate the program


Dell Dimension E310
Pentium 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.79 GHz, 504 MB of RAM

Windows XP Media Center Edition 2002
service pack 2


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The first thing I would try is to uninstall and reinstall. The next thing would be if you have IE7, go back to IE6. There have been a lot of problems with MM and IE7. MM also conflicts with iTunes, so if you have that, uninstall it.


----------



## Kangol72 (Mar 19, 2005)

still havin same problem.

i have contents of the mim.exe report, but cant post it, its says its to long to post


----------



## Kangol72 (Mar 19, 2005)

Kangol72 said:


> i need help with musicmatch, it keeps shutting down on me?
> 
> first i get this:
> Error signature
> ...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here is a reinstall guide from MM tech support:

The following steps will take you through a very thorough uninstall and reinstall of Musicmatch Jukebox:

Step 1: Make sure all Musicmatch applications are shut down.
- Close Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Open the Task Manager (use the CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE key-combination on your keyboard.)
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click the "Image Name" column title to sort the list alphabetically.

If any of the following applications appear in the list, highlight the application then click the "End Process" button:

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe

Note: Ending a process may take several seconds. You may see a message
indicating that the application is not responding during this time. This
is normal. Simply click the "End Now" button if you see this message.

- Exit the Task Manager.

Step 2: Uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox using Add/Remove Programs
- Click the Start button on the Windows taskbar.
- Click "Control Panel".
- Click "Add or Remove Programs".
- Select "Musicmatch Jukebox".
- Click the "Change/Remove" button.
- Select "Yes" if you are asked to verify that you want to remove any shared files.
- Reboot your PC.

Step 3: Remove any leftover files that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Delete any remaining Musicmatch Jukebox shortcuts from your desktop
- Close any applications that are currently running on your system.
This includes any system tray applications (next to the clock on the Taskbar.)
- Right-click on the Start button.
- Click "Explore".
- Navigate to the folder where Musicmatch was installed:

Example: C:\Program Files\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.
- Navigate to the Windows Temp directory

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp

- Delete the files and folders in the Temp directory. Note: Any files that are in use will not be deleted.
- Navigate to the application data folder on your hard drive:

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.

Note: Replace "user" with your Windows account name. The Local Settings folder is a system folder and may be hidden. To unhide system folders
follow the instructions at the following URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx

Step 4: Remove leftover registry entries that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Click the Start button.
- Click "Run"
- In the "Open" field type: regedit
- Click OK.

The Windows Registry editor should now be open. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS EXACTLY!

- In the left window pane you will see six main folders.
- Click the + next to the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" folder.
- Click the + next to the "Software" subfolder.
- You will see a list of folders in alphabetical order. If a "Musicmatch" folder exists, highlight it then press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Click "Yes" when you are asked to verify that you want to delete the folder.
- Close the Windows registry editor.

- Restart your computer.

Step 5: Reinstall the Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Please download the setup file from the following URL:

http://www.musicmatch.com/download/free/?OS=pc&DID=999990944

To ensure a successful installation, please save the file to your desktop before running the installation. If the installation is
successful, please be certain to restart your computer once more to update the system registry.

Step 6: Enter your registration key.
- Click "Help" menu within the Jukebox.
- Select "Registration" and then select "Enter Key".
- Enter your Musicmatch Jukebox Plus key

*************************************************************

When you go to the site to download, click on the download button which will ask if you want to download the MM installer, cancel out of that, hit download again and this is the one you want to download.


----------



## GGlynnDMD (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, I want to thank "stantley" for his complete and detailed information. I have had problems with MusicMatch for years. I have used all versions from 8.0 up. The last one was MM v 10.00.4040. It did everything that "Kangol72" described. I followed "stantley's" instructions and then installed MM v 10.00.4033
which I thought was a little more stable than v 10.00.4040. Now it is working GREAT. I think the answer was: removing iTunes, changing back to IE6, and maybe removing Yahoo Music Jukebox.
At the time of this posting, there is no more support from MusicMatch, nor Yahoo, who owned MM. So "stantley", you may be our only and LAST hope to work out the "BUGS" inherent in the MM programs....So thanks to you again... gglynndmd


----------

